# Sharpening Kit



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Here is my sharpening kit. Lansky sharpener, oil, diamond stones, accu sharpener, and crox sticks.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

nice ...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I got one of these. It’s hard to beat. 















Edge Pro Apex Model 4 Knife Sharpening Kit - Blade HQ


The Apex Model Edge Pro knife sharpening kit provides you with everything needed for a quick, consistent and super sharp edge. It features a patented knife guide system that will sharpen any size or shape blade (up to 3.5" wide), including serrated knives. Simple system determines the best...



www.bladehq.com


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have the same unit that KUSDA has, except I made a "bolted unit" that will not move from solid 2x6s or iron fabricated military tanks.

My feature has the Edge Pro "table top" feature that with a flip of the side lever "sucks" the unit down close to 'forever.'

The feature itself is +/-1/2 inch thick and is bolted to the metal stand with ten solid screws. I do not know the year when I last had to secure all of the screws and bolts, but the unit is here to stay!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> I have the same unit that KUSDA has, except I made a "bolted unit" that will not move from solid 2x6s or iron fabricated military tanks.
> 
> My feature has the Edge Pro "table top" feature that with a flip of the side lever "sucks" the unit down close to 'forever.'
> 
> The feature itself is +/-1/2 inch thick and is bolted to the metal stand with ten solid screws. I do not know the year when I last had to secure all of the screws and bolts, but the unit is here to stay!


What does the D stand for?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks complicated. My Grand Daddy was a butcher who taught me to use a steel at age 4. We dont need any steenken whitrocks. Thanks anyway.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

What does the D stand for? 

Ha, ha. My mistake! If the "D" is a problem (I hit the "S" and the "D" with my same finger), I'll just type you a clean, flawless entry. I know that members want perfect notices, especially if they are newbies and want reliable suggestions. Sorry, KUSA. Come to Madison and I'll polish you something nice...


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

i can get a decent edge by hand,

it takes time thou


----------

